# Get together @ Maidenhead Aquatics, East Bridgford 22nd Feb.



## Ed Seeley (8 Feb 2009)

For everyone in the Nottingham/Newark area come along to Maidenhead Aquatics @ East Bridgford (In the Bridgford Garden Centre, Fosse Road, East Bridgford, Nottinghamshire, NG13 8LA) Sunday 22nd February at 11am come along and have a good chat and get a look at Saintly's newly set up scape in the East Bridgford store If you haven't already!).  The plan is to then move to a local pub for a drink!

Let us know on here if you can make it!


----------



## aaronnorth (8 Feb 2009)

I shall try and come along although i will have to miss the 2nd part out


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Feb 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> I shall try and come along although i will have to miss the 2nd part out



join me on the lemonade


----------



## George Farmer (8 Feb 2009)

I'll try.


----------



## Garuf (8 Feb 2009)

Project dead line for me, otherwise I'd be all over it like a hot flannel.


----------



## gratts (8 Feb 2009)

Oooh, fairly close! Mighty tempted to cycle over.
Cycling back could be interesting though   

Unless anybody is going anywhere near the Keyworth-West Bridgeford area?


----------



## Ed Seeley (8 Feb 2009)

gratts said:
			
		

> Oooh, fairly close! Mighty tempted to cycle over.
> Cycling back could be interesting though
> 
> Unless anybody is going anywhere near the Keyworth-West Bridgeford area?



I'm sure I can detour via that area.  I'm coming from the other side of Nottingham so have got to get across the city some way!


----------



## TDI-line (8 Feb 2009)

I maybe up for this, unless work commitments...


----------



## gratts (8 Feb 2009)

That'd be great if you could, Ed.
I can hop on a bus into town if it makes it any easier!
Lemme know


----------



## andyh (9 Feb 2009)

Sounds interesting, is anybody welcome ? I may come over from Derby if thats allowed!


----------



## GreenNeedle (9 Feb 2009)

Anyone know which bus numbers/routes from Nottingham Broadmarsh to the East Bridgeford store (and how much it costs ) or could possibly pick me up from train station   or anyone else from Lincoln going?  A bit closer and I would've biked it.  I may still if I can get in the mood  just gonna check the route now 

If I can get a plan together then I can possibly make it and pester my Mum to babysit for the day /see if wife is actually not working for a day  

AC


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Feb 2009)

andy, get to newark and come with me if you like. i'll get the lads in the shop to W/C for me. 

TDIline might be an option?


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Feb 2009)

Shame there is nothing happening locally to me!!!


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Feb 2009)

Looks like i'll be there folks, i'll be coming up the M1 from J18 to J21a, then on the A46, if anyone wants picking up on route just let me know.


----------



## GreenNeedle (9 Feb 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> andy, get to newark and come with me if you like. i'll get the lads in the shop to W/C for me.
> 
> TDIline might be an option?



Can you pm me your addy and I'll see where it is.  No problem me biking to Newark.  It's only down the road   Will have to see about babysitting options now 

AC


----------



## Superman (9 Feb 2009)

I'll see what I can do, would like to attend if finances allow.


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Feb 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to think about my Mum though, i am sure she wouldnt want to sit in the pub with us


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Feb 2009)

she'll be fine. were not animals....well most of us aren't


----------



## Ed Seeley (9 Feb 2009)

andyh said:
			
		

> Sounds interesting, is anybody welcome ? I may come over from Derby if thats allowed!



Everybody's welcome Andy!  Hope you can make it!

Glad looks like a decent turnout guys!


----------



## Themuleous (10 Feb 2009)

I'd love to attend but its 250 mile round trip, anyone else from Oxford what to share petrol?

Sam


----------



## TDI-line (10 Feb 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> I'd love to attend but its 250 mile round trip, anyone else from Oxford what to share petrol?
> 
> Sam



Sam, you can't miss a road trip.


----------



## aaronnorth (15 Feb 2009)

I posted this on his journal but here it is again...

This tank looks 100x better in person, you can notice much more detail than in the pictures and get a real feel of the progress. I thought he had added/ changed the layout but apparently not! Worth the trip next weekend guys. 

Mark knows his stuff on aquascaping too  (if you hadnt already noticed lol)

They also have some beautiful koi in the shop - very greedy! I though my brother had fell in at first (not unusual for him   )

Thanks.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Feb 2009)

I can't make it.  Sunday is my only full day off with the wife and kids.  Unfortunately planted tanks aren't their thing...


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Feb 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> This tank looks 100x better in person, you can notice much more detail than in the pictures and get a real feel of the progress. I thought he had added/ changed the layout but apparently not! Worth the trip next weekend guys.
> 
> Mark knows his stuff on aquascaping too  (if you hadnt already noticed lol)



thanks aaron, hopefully everyone else will think the same.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Sunday is my only full day off with the wife and kids. Unfortunately planted tanks aren't their thing...



no worries mate. another time.


----------



## Ed Seeley (15 Feb 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I can't make it.  Sunday is my only full day off with the wife and kids.  Unfortunately planted tanks aren't their thing...



No worries mate.  I'm amazed you haven't converted them yet!!!


----------



## TDI-line (20 Feb 2009)

Anyone going to this...


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Feb 2009)

list

me saintly
Dan crawford
ed seeley 
TDI line ?


----------



## TDI-line (20 Feb 2009)

Yes, i'll be there, with my friend, Blyxa Japonica.


----------



## Ed Seeley (20 Feb 2009)

I'm picking Gratts up on the way so at least 5!  I hope there's more of you guys; there's loads of us near Nottingham!  If not it will be a select gathering! lol!


----------



## Dan Crawford (21 Feb 2009)

Anyone want an FE? Saves on postage....


----------



## Ed Seeley (21 Feb 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Anyone want an FE? Saves on postage....



Actually thinking about Dan yes please!  Can I have 2?  Good thinking!


----------



## TDI-line (21 Feb 2009)

Does anyone want any common algae eating shrimps, i'll put the trawler net through the tank and see what she comes up with. There free.


----------



## gratts (21 Feb 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Does anyone want any common algae eating shrimps, i'll put the trawler net through the tank and see what she comes up with. There free.



Really wish I could tell whether you're joking or not


----------



## TDI-line (21 Feb 2009)

gratts said:
			
		

> TDI-line said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm serious, i just run the net through the blyxa and see what comes up, i then put back any amano's and i would normally cull the remainding shrimp (or i may take them to my LFS.

Do you want some shrimp Gratts?


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Feb 2009)

sorry i cannot make it, Dad doesnt want to miss his walk and Mum is on a Spa weekend  Unless anyone is travelling near me and is willing to give me lift 

Maybe next time eh? 

Thanks, Aaron


----------



## gratts (21 Feb 2009)

Yeah, please mate.
I lost all my cherrys in my shrimp tank during a powercut   , so my shrimp tank is shrimpless right now!

What sort are they? A mixed bag of unknowns?


----------



## TDI-line (21 Feb 2009)

Sorry to hear you can't make it Aaron, maybe next time.

Gratts, i'll bring you a bag of lucky dips.


----------



## Aeropars (23 Feb 2009)

Nooooooo! I cant beleive i missed this! That'll teach me to be working too hard!


----------

